# Canyon Preview 2007: Yellowstone Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 für den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster möchte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Yellowstone Serie:

*Yellowstone 5.0*






*Rahmen*	Hardtail Comp, F4 Series Comp Chassis,
*Gabel*	Rock Shox Recon 351 Air
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore SL-M511
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy 3
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 3 185/160
*Naben* Shimano Alivio M-475
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	Alex DP 17
*Reifen* Schwalbe Albert / Smart Sam 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore FC-M470
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano
*Vorbau*	Iridium
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight Risebar
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia XR
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Ultimate
*Verkaufspreis* 849,- 

*WXC 3.0*





*Rahmen*	WXC Hardtail, F4 Series Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium, *Gabel*	Rock Shox Recon 351 Air
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.7
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy 3
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 3 185/160
*Naben* Shimano Alivio M-475
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	Alex XD-Lite Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph / Nobby Nic 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore FC-M540
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore
*Vorbau* Syntace VRO Open Mouth / X-Ray Clamps
*Lenker* Syntace VRO 2014 Flat
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK Lady Special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Ultimate
*Verkaufspreis* 999,-

Weitere Modelle in der Yelowstone Serie: *Yellowstone 4.0, Yellowstone 3.0, WXC 2.0 *


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

yellowstone nicht in gelb ???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

ist ja nicht das einzige vllt ja eins der anderen


----------



## Madt (16. November 2006)

ja...es gibt es auch wieder in gelb!!...es sind 3 (maenner)modelle


----------

